# Headlamp and battery Choice: ZebraLight H600w XM-L + 18650?



## Gimpy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello, all!
I've been lurking here for a while, but don't think I've ever actually posted before. I do a lot of camping in all types of weather, and I'm looking for the "perfect" combination of headlamp and battery. Quite often, I find myself setting up in the rain, snow, cold, and dark. Moreover, I'm frequently forced to hunt for dry wood in said conditions. I need a lighting solution that is up to the task. 

Here are some of the things that concern me, when hunting for this so-called perfect solution:

1. Reliability (remote wilderness locations for up to a week):
- must withstand some cold, rain, snow, and possibly being dropped in a puddle
- must not have driver issues
- low parasitic drain
- reliable switch for turning on/off/cycling modes

2. Beam profile:
- from what I've read, hot spot with strong flood sounds ideal for camping/hiking/finding poorly marked trails. i.e., mix of good flood and a bit of throw.

3. LUMENS!!!
- I really need something that can beat back the darkness and allow me to distinguish between a false trail and the true path (it's easy to get your head twisted around following what you "think" is the correct path. 
- Something with a high in the hundreds of lumens, yet with a mode that will provide 100+ lumens for hours.

4. Battery life!!!

5. Price (would prefer not to go over 100 bux for the headlamp--unless, maybe, the headlamp was the light of God)
Given those considerations, I think the ZebraLight H600w XM-L might be the way to go. Possibly also the ultrafire knockoff, the spark, or the Princeton Tec Apex. I'd really like something that can outperform the energizer advanced lithium headlight.

So, the questions:

1. Thoughts on this choice of headlamp? Better suggestions?

2. If I do go for the Zebra, which battery to I nab for it? After reading the battery summaries, seeing the different voltage curves for different batteries given specific current draw, I'm really confused. The way I see it, you can get one battery that'll do really well on the low settings and not so well on the highs, and vice versa. How do I select a cell that will give me performance very close to (or exceeding) the specs for this light, for all the different modes? Price, here, is an issue. I'll not consider anything that costs more than 15 bux/cell (Sorry, Callie's Customs, but you're hosing your international customers). If this question is completely wrong-headed, please let me know.


----------



## Changchung (Mar 22, 2012)

I will recomend you, by me experience, 18650 batteries, you can find 4 3100mha panasonic for least of 45$ shipped in the web.

I have zebras and I love them, I have 1 H60, two in the mail and a H600w also, I preffer 18650 for the runtime. Some others preffer AA because are easy to find...

The zebras are easy to use and had a lot of brighnest choices...

Anyway, you maybe will buy more than one light... 


SFMI4UT


----------



## Gimpy (Mar 22, 2012)

If only I had the $$$ 

I was looking at some protected panasonic 18650's, but according to the reviews, they're 68.9mm, and according to ZebraLight, they have to be 67mm or under. What size are your cells? Any trouble finding cells that fit?


----------



## Ian2381 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm currently using AW 3100mah 18650 and have not encountered any problems, it seems that other protected 18650 is too long and might cause problems to the light in the long run. I would suggest just go with the AW.:thumbsup:


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 22, 2012)

The 600W running on 18650's would do it for you just great.


----------



## Gimpy (Mar 22, 2012)

I think this is gonna be the combo... I just have to source the cells. I sooooooooooo don't want to pay $17+ per cell :sick2:
I still want decent quality, though. Someone PLEEEEAAASE tell me they were able to squeeze in a 68.9mm cell!


----------



## Gimpy (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone know if the Panasonic NCR18650A 3100mAh unprotected cells from intl-outdoor would fit?


----------



## Ian2381 (Mar 22, 2012)

Gimpy said:


> Anyone know if the Panasonic NCR18650A 3100mAh unprotected cells from intl-outdoor would fit?


It would definitely fit, I have one from them and it fits perfectly without problems. Don't know if their new Protected cells will fit, still waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## Gimpy (Mar 22, 2012)

Cool! Thanks for the input. I just got an email back from zebralight, and they're saying the 68.9 mm cells won't fit (mind you, it was the bare minimum of a reply; not, "you won't be able to screw the thing all the way on," or, "you won't even get it on the first thread." Just, "It won't fit."). I'm thinking I might get them anyway. I'm sure there's enough thread to work with, and that the worst case scenario is that I don't screw the cap all the way on 

I'd buy the unprotected ones, but I'm not 100% sure they'd give the same performance. Given the number of relabelling frauds, I don't trust anyting except the reviews and bench tests.


----------



## Gimpy (Mar 23, 2012)

oops, it didn't subscribe


----------



## Changchung (Mar 23, 2012)

I just receive my H600w and I love it, the tint is just perfect, no warn, it is neutral... Very nice tint and it is bright as well. About the batteries, I think that any protected will fit just fine, I try a ultrafire protect no flat top and fit very well. 

Let me show some pics.














Inside, in the PCB had a spring, that give a extra room




Pressing





I have to wait to receive the 3100 panasonic protected to check with those...


SFMI4UT


----------



## Gimpy (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the photos! I must confess, though, that impatience got the best of me and I placed my order :devil:
The guys at illumination gear are AWESOME! Shipped same day!  It's funny how I can take so long to make up my mind, but once it's made up, I have virtually no patience 

I have a vernier caliper here, and some longer cells. When it arrives, I'll do some tests and post the results.


----------



## Changchung (Mar 23, 2012)

Great, glad to help you. You will enjoy the light. I love mine already...


SFMI4UT


----------



## Gimpy (Mar 23, 2012)

Of course, if you ever get the urge to post some beamshots, just to wet my appetite, I certainly wouldn't object


----------



## Changchung (Mar 24, 2012)

Morning Gimpy, I will make some indoors beamshoots to night...


SFMI4UT


----------



## Changchung (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, I take the pic with my Iphone, later I will post other with my camera, left to right; H600w - cree xml t5 - cree t6 - H60

The H600w look warmer, but is not to much







SFMI4UT


----------



## evgeniy (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm currently using EagleTac 3100 ma-h with my H600w.
Good battery, 2h 43m in 361lm mode in one of my tests.


----------



## Mooreshire (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's a video of me fondling mine (barely a review as I'm a flashlight newbie). The protected cells I own (TrustFire 3000mAh red with flames) cut out after only a few seconds of turbo mode. Thanks to everyone for advice on cells for this, I'll be needing a new unprotected pair just for this headlamp.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 30, 2012)

Mooreshire said:


> Here's a video of me fondling mine (barely a review as I'm a flashlight newbie). The protected cells I own (TrustFire 3000mAh red with flames) cut out after only a few seconds of turbo mode. Thanks to everyone for advice on cells for this, I'll be needing a new unprotected pair just for this headlamp.




You will love more your light with some GOOD batteries...


----------



## Mooreshire (May 2, 2012)

Changchung said:


> You will love more your light with some GOOD batteries...



So I am hearing! Someone in the electronics and batteries section just referred to them as "Trust it to Catch Fire With Flames" - I totally failed at battery selection. Also after an additional five minutes of playing with the light I figured out all the modes, configured it to my liking, and now find moving through them very easy. I must now redo my video with a good battery and proper knowledge of the interface.


----------



## varuscelli (May 2, 2012)

Hey, Mooreshire -- it's cool that you posted the video. Kudos...and keep 'em coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## hemdale (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've tried to put 2 x CR123 inside my H600W and ...I WORKS !!!! Whoohoo !
*but exceed the operating voltage range...*


----------

